# Black Sailfin Mollies



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Here in Corpus Christi we have Sailfin Mollies in the ditches and Steve P. really has some beautiful specimens in his tanks. What I want to know is if they are the same species as the black Sailfins, and how they came to be black? Is there a possibility of finding black Sailfins intermixed with "normal" ones?


----------

